# christians against science...but let one get sick



## thepenofareadywriter (Dec 19, 2014)

*I have seen it and heard it many times...Christians against science...but the slightest sign of sickness... they are the first ones at the doctors office *


----------



## ghostdriver (Dec 19, 2014)

Interesting that your name comes form THE HOLY BIBLE, yet ye mock it
Psalm 45 King James Version (KJV)
45 My heart is inditing a good matter: I speak of the things which I have made touching the king: my tongue is the pen of a ready writer.
Same with other trolls....


----------



## thepenofareadywriter (Dec 19, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> Interesting that your name comes form THE HOLY BIBLE, yet ye mock it
> Psalm 45 King James Version (KJV)
> 45 My heart is inditing a good matter: I speak of the things which I have made touching the king: my tongue is the pen of a ready writer.
> Same with other trolls....


what I mock are the christians


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Dec 19, 2014)

Science is greater than Christianity...

~PEACE~


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 20, 2014)

_Sesame Street_ is greater than christianity. I've learned a lot more useful knowledge from that show than from the bible...


----------



## grovacado (Dec 20, 2014)

So you think Christians are hypocritical for seeking health care?

I don't follow that logic. 

I suppose you're saying that since science was used to build evolutionary theory. Therefore Christians can't at the same time want to use scientific progress for anything. 

Hell the preacher driving his car to church on Sunday is heresy, right?


----------



## thepenofareadywriter (Dec 20, 2014)

grovacado said:


> So you think Christians are hypocritical for seeking health care?
> 
> I don't follow that logic.
> 
> ...


no I did not say they were hypocritical, you said that...mocking and being hypocritical are 2 different things there is no faith in Christianity so therefore there would be nothing hypocritical about them...as far as the car goes will... I would imagine the Amish wouldn't like that


----------



## gorillagrower0840 (Dec 22, 2014)




----------



## reddan1981 (Dec 22, 2014)

Would you please Give me, a scientific explanation to where particles originate from (or even your own opinion)


----------



## gorillagrower0840 (Dec 22, 2014)

grovacado said:


> So you think Christians are hypocritical for seeking health care?
> 
> I don't follow that logic.
> 
> ...


People of faith love to use scientific progress like all the technology, gadgets, and modern conveniences that make life easier and improve society. But then they don't like to accept all the scientific progress of knowledge and understanding of the universe and why everything works the way it does, and why everything is the way it is. And it's funny because the understanding of nature that science seeks at all times is the reason why all the inventions, technology, and conveniences can even exist at all. It is what propels progress and what has allowed humans to have societies where nobody has to worry about surviving against nature like the rest of life on earth does, and like people had to do many thousands and thousands of years ago. 

People of faith deliberately ignore all the contradictions to their religions that science finds. Pure ignorance.


----------



## gorillagrower0840 (Dec 22, 2014)

reddan1981 said:


> Would you please Give me, a scientific explanation to where particles originate from (or even your own opinion)


----------



## st0wandgrow (Dec 22, 2014)

grovacado said:


> So you think Christians are hypocritical for seeking health care?
> 
> I don't follow that logic.
> 
> ...


What I don't understand is why does god makes his followers sick in the first place? Is he a giant douche bag that just does it for kicks? Does he enjoy infecting infants with AIDS? Does he get a chuckle out of seeing children suffer with smallpox?

He's obviously responsible for all of this considering he created everything (in six days no less).

And why don't religious folks just pray for a cure instead of going to the doctor? I can't imagine a better outcome to an illness than dealing directly with the big man in the clouds.


----------



## reddan1981 (Dec 22, 2014)

Darwin was a nonce.


----------



## reddan1981 (Dec 22, 2014)

What is our reason for being? Are we an accident? Look at our current situation in its entirety. Are we destined for great things, or do we work then die then nothing. No one can truly tell you, because nobody knows.


----------



## Red1966 (Dec 22, 2014)

gorillagrower0840 said:


> View attachment 3317651


If you're going to tell me there is no God, why do you imply that I don't believe in science? In the beginning, God said "Let there be light" and, lo, there was a big bang and the entire universe exploded out of a single point. Yeah. SCIENCE!


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 22, 2014)

I wish these threads would stop.

For the most part the ones that keep saying this are ignorant.

Most Christians believe in science and even that the earth is millions of years old. There are a few denominations that believe and teach creationism.

Christian and religious organizations build and run some of the best hospitals in the US.


With the exception of evolution. All Christians do not believe in that.


----------



## Red1966 (Dec 22, 2014)

gorillagrower0840 said:


> View attachment 3317651


If you're going to tell me there is no God, why do you imply that I don't believe in science? In the beginning, God said "Let there be light" and, lo, there was a big bang and the entire universe exploded out of a single point. Yeah. SCIENCE!


----------



## gorillagrower0840 (Dec 22, 2014)

whitebb2727 said:


> I wish these threads would stop.
> 
> For the most part the ones that keep saying this are ignorant.
> 
> ...


No, these threads should keep getting more and more. The truth will not be suppressed by religious people's opinion.

I wish every single religion/faith would stop existing forever and that everyone on Earth would stop believing in any religion/faith forever, so humanity can progress further and further without the hindrance of religion. Religion just slows the progress of human society and keeps people dumber than they have to be. Without it we would be much better off.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 22, 2014)

gorillagrower0840 said:


> No, these threads should keep getting more and more. The truth will not be suppressed by religious people's opinion.
> 
> I wish every single religion/faith would stop existing forever and that everyone on Earth would stop believing in any religion/faith forever, so humanity can progress further and further without the hindrance of religion. Religion just slows the progress of human society and keeps people dumber than they have to be. Without it we would be much better off.



Like I said a hand full of hard core creationist might be a hinderence. 

Been visiting various churches for over thirty years. 
Most are educated people that even work in science related fields.

Like I said there are a many large hospitals run by religious organizations that also research new medical cures.

What you say is out dated and ignorant.

I bet you are an angry person that does very little to help those around you.
If your not, quit knocking others that do.


----------



## reddan1981 (Dec 22, 2014)

gorillagrower0840 said:


> No, these threads should keep getting more and more. The truth will not be suppressed by religious people's opinion.
> 
> I wish every single religion/faith would stop existing forever and that everyone on Earth would stop believing in any religion/faith forever, so humanity can progress further and further without the hindrance of religion. Religion just slows the progress of human society and keeps people dumber than they have to be. Without it we would be much better off.


progression towards what tho brother


----------



## gorillagrower0840 (Dec 22, 2014)

No I'm not angry, you sound angry though. And you keep bringing up the fact that most people of faith are well educated, nice, and decent people like nobody realizes that. That's besides the point. Thanks for being Captain Obvious. The point is what they believe in is illogical and silly. And it does no good for anyone to believe that stuff, it actually has more of an opportunity to bring humanity down or slow its progress than improve it or speed up progress.

Yes of course there are hospitals run by religious organizations, once again an obvious point. Since religion is so popular and widespread, it's no wonder that religious organizations run many hospitals. It's bound to happen by the shear number of religious participants. And I'm sure there's more than just hospitals they run too, probably many other types of institutions as well. And I'm not saying there's something wrong with that. But they use raw science and realistic thinking to do that research. I know they aren't just gonna sit around and pray for new medical cures to happen, because that wouldn't work.

Do you know about all the things that are run by people who are not associated with any type of religion/faith?

How about the National Academy of Sciences, one of the most elite scientific organizations in the U.S.A. and the world for that matter. 93% of its members are non-religious, have no faith, don't believe in a god or gods, are atheist, etc...

What I say is outdated and ignorant huh? What you believe in is outdated and ignorant. You believe in imaginary characters and a 2000 year old illogical fairy tale story and that ignores reality and ignores all the countless contradictions that science and knowledge has brought forth against your belief system. Your 2000 year old story was created by people who lived 2000 years ago to control people who lived 2000 years ago and give them a story to look up to that attempts to answer questions about people's origins that everyone has and also to get them to behave. It was designed to give them a bribe (heaven) to look forward to and a threat (hell) to try to avoid by being a good boy or girl. And the story made them feel good inside and give them hope from the shitty lives people lived in those times, they were desperate so of course many would follow it.

But today is different, we have all the science and knowledge and technology and easier way of life than they did back then. We have knowledge right at our fingertips that people 2000 years ago only wished they could have. And with that knowledge and understanding of nature, it becomes more and more apparent of how unnecessary and foolish it is to have to believe in mythical beings.

I wish nobody any harm. I am kind to people around me. I'd like to everybody to get along. I don't just go around being a jerk to people. What kind of dumbass lowlife does that?

What do you do for people around you that is so great that I don't do? I mean, I do what most other people do. I just live life, try to enjoy it, try to have some good experiences, and try to be a decent person.

And so what if I do nothing to help others around me as long I'm not doing any type of harm to anyone? What's wrong with that? I didn't know there was something wrong with trying to do good for yourself and worrying about yourself. That wouldn't make anyone a bad person.

And who am I knocking? I just like to speak the truth is all. I don't need to keep my mouth shut and neither does anyone else about this matter. Knowledge and the spreading of knowledge is a good thing. An important thing. It can only do good.


----------



## UncleReemis (Dec 22, 2014)

What a stupid thread.

So what you're implying is that "Christians" (the type you're rambling about) have no right to healthcare because their philosophical beliefs regarding what we are and where we came from contradict the scientific method vaguely (since you didn't bother to be specific)?

You seem like an angry, resentful, disrespectful half-minded nitwit.

so the words "Oh my God" should never enter your mind and leave your mouth, since those three words themselves take ownership of a God, the same one you're indirectly mocking as nonexistent and arbitrary. Does that sound difficult for you? I mean, if you can't refrain from taking ownership by saying those three words, how are "Christians" supposed to refrain from associating with scientific discoveries for the benefit of healthcare which we all need from time to time?

So all of the proclaimed atheists who run around spreading resent and hatred, then end up posting on social media or speaking words similar to "please keep my mom in your prayers, she's been in a horrible auto accident," should be ridiculed and used as the subject of a thread on RIU? Why no, of course not. Right

Do yourself a favor and quit being vindictive and disrespectful.

P.s. I'm sorry your daddy's pastor railed you


----------



## gorillagrower0840 (Dec 22, 2014)

reddan1981 said:


> progression towards what tho brother


I don't know. What have we been progressing towards so far?

I think there are many aspects to it. But off the top of my head I would have to say just simply the ultimate understanding of nature and the universe, and improving people's lives, improving how people live, their way of life, improving society and the world, making the world a better place. Enlightenment. Intelligence. Understanding. Control. Joy. I guess.

I would say the human race has progressed pretty far. From our humble beginnings as hunter gatherers getting by just to survive to today where survival is not much of a worry anymore, and we have all these modern conveniences that make life easier and better (like grocery stores), I would say we've come a long way. And religion hasn't contributed to it, it has just clouded the path towards it.


----------



## thepenofareadywriter (Dec 22, 2014)

UncleReemis said:


> What a stupid thread.
> 
> So what you're implying is that "Christians" (the type you're rambling about) have no right to healthcare because their philosophical beliefs regarding what we are and where we came from contradict the scientific method vaguely (since you didn't bother to be specific)?
> 
> ...


there is no god
Mat 10:8Heal the sick, cleanse the lepers, raise the dead, cast out devils: freely ye have received, freely give.
Mar 3:15 And to have power to heal sicknesses, and to cast out devils:
Mat 12:10 And, behold, there was a man which had _his_ hand withered. And they asked him, saying, Is it lawful to heal on the sabbath days? that they might accuse him.
Luk 5:17 And it came to pass on a certain day, as he was teaching, that there were Pharisees and doctors of the law sitting by, which were come out of every town of Galilee, and Judaea, and Jerusalem: and the power of the Lord was _present_ to heal them.
Luk 9:2 And he sent them to preach the kingdom of God, and to heal the sick.
Luk 10:9And heal the sick that are therein, and say unto them, The kingdom of God is come nigh unto you.
Mat 8:7 And Jesus saith unto him, I will come and heal him.
Mat 10:1 And when he had called unto _him_ his twelve disciples, he gave them power _against_ unclean spirits, to cast them out, and to heal all manner of sickness and all manner of disease.
Mat 10:8Heal the sick, cleanse the lepers, raise the dead, cast out devils: freely ye have received, freely give. and if any of these scriptures were fact you would have no need of a doctor...oh yea... ps...nitwit


----------



## UncleReemis (Dec 22, 2014)

thepenofareadywriter said:


> there is no god
> Mat 10:8Heal the sick, cleanse the lepers, raise the dead, cast out devils: freely ye have received, freely give.
> Mar 3:15 And to have power to heal sicknesses, and to cast out devils:
> Mat 12:10 And, behold, there was a man which had _his_ hand withered. And they asked him, saying, Is it lawful to heal on the sabbath days? that they might accuse him.
> ...


Virtually all of that is taken out of context in a manner to spite some argument you think I am making. I'm arguing that your original post is stupid, not whether God exists or not.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 22, 2014)

You do have the power to heal.
Make some one laugh. Hug them. Help them in need.

Science has shown the brain is hard wired to believe in a higher power even in superstitions.

I keep saying that alot of Christians are educated for a reason.

Thousands have weighed your argument and disagree.


----------



## reddan1981 (Dec 23, 2014)

we are progressing towards destruction. We have clean energies, but it is chosen to rape our earth of minerals to supply our ever increasing need for gadgets to make our life easier. Still my first request hasn't been answered, I know why. It is scientific belief that suggests particles do not originate from our "frequency" of reality. If you really delve into quantum mechanics ( I have, superficially) all the fairy tale accounts about good and evil become a lot more plausible.


----------



## reddan1981 (Dec 23, 2014)

Anyone using the inaccuracies of biblical text to refute the existence of a creator is being either knowingly or unknowingly ignorant. Bibles are written to deceive and carry the agenda of the editor. As are some scientific theories currently floating about. Religious practices have been developed by control seeking individuals and used to separate us from one another, these teachings are clearly contradictory, so then as well as achieving their intended directive (confuse control and pacifying effect) the inaccuracies can be manipulated to help with political agendas ie; depopulation, rearrangement of our sheep pens.
This doesn't verify the non existence of god


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 23, 2014)

whitebb2727 said:


> I wish these threads would stop.
> 
> For the most part the ones that keep saying this are ignorant.
> 
> ...


Biological evolution could very well mirror another evolution. Consciousness evolves over time, also. I grabbed that from the fact bank.


gorillagrower0840 said:


> No I'm not angry, you sound angry though. And you keep bringing up the fact that most people of faith are well educated, nice, and decent people like nobody realizes that. That's besides the point. Thanks for being Captain Obvious. The point is what they believe in is illogical and silly. And it does no good for anyone to believe that stuff, it actually has more of an opportunity to bring humanity down or slow its progress than improve it or speed up progress.
> 
> Yes of course there are hospitals run by religious organizations, once again an obvious point. Since religion is so popular and widespread, it's no wonder that religious organizations run many hospitals. It's bound to happen by the shear number of religious participants. And I'm sure there's more than just hospitals they run too, probably many other types of institutions as well. And I'm not saying there's something wrong with that. But they use raw science and realistic thinking to do that research. I know they aren't just gonna sit around and pray for new medical cures to happen, because that wouldn't work.
> 
> ...



Yes, and, no. Care to discuss?


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 23, 2014)

I haven't been here in a while and the 'new' board seems to hold on to multi-quotes for a while. If the whitebb2727 quote doesn't fit, well, that's not my fault


----------



## thepenofareadywriter (Dec 23, 2014)

UncleReemis said:


> Virtually all of that is taken out of context in a manner to spite some argument you think I am making. I'm arguing that your original post is stupid, not whether God exists or not.


this is your last snack... _"Do not feed the trolls!"_ The 2013 study found that trolls often have ...


----------



## thepenofareadywriter (Dec 23, 2014)

reddan1981 said:


> Anyone using the inaccuracies of biblical text to refute the existence of a creator is being either knowingly or unknowingly ignorant. Bibles are written to deceive and carry the agenda of the editor. As are some scientific theories currently floating about. Religious practices have been developed by control seeking individuals and used to separate us from one another, these teachings are clearly contradictory, so then as well as achieving their intended directive (confuse control and pacifying effect) the inaccuracies can be manipulated to help with political agendas ie; depopulation, rearrangement of our sheep pens.
> This doesn't verify the non existence of god


what does verify the non existence of a god is the book and the experience in other words the following of the book to a tee


----------



## reddan1981 (Dec 23, 2014)

thepenofareadywriter said:


> what does verify the non existence of a god is the book and the experience in other words the following of the book to a tee


How so?


----------



## reddan1981 (Dec 23, 2014)

Did you know... When you are smelling smells, you are hearing the vibration of its particles with your nose and our brain perceives and interprets it as smell. Whether you like or dislike the perceived smell is dependent on the shape of your receptor and joining particles. When they join they vibrate a specific tone if this tone is within your desired band of spectrum you like the smell


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 23, 2014)

reddan1981 said:


> Did you know... When you are smelling smells, you are hearing the vibration of its particles with your nose and our brain perceives and interprets it as smell. Whether you like or dislike the perceived smell is dependent on the shape of your receptor and joining particles. When they join they vibrate a specific tone if this tone is within your desired band of spectrum you like the smell



What shape makes you like foul smells.

I love the smell of a bloated skunk someone has run over and popped.

Oh and its hard as hell to wash that smell off if your the one who hit it.


----------



## reddan1981 (Dec 23, 2014)

It is scientifically understood that there are NO solid objects in existence. Every thing vibrates. Now I know all of you who lack faith will struggle to get on with this one scientific principle, let alone dark matter. When your scientific belief is at a basic level of understanding, investigate Tavistock institute of human resources to understand how much control is being applied to us you might end up questioning your own belief.


----------



## gorillagrower0840 (Dec 23, 2014)

reddan1981 said:


> It is scientifically understood that there are NO solid objects in existence. Every thing vibrates. Now I know all of you who lack faith will struggle to get on with this one scientific principle, let alone dark matter. When your scientific belief is at a basic level of understanding, investigate Tavistock institute of human resources to understand how much control is being applied to us you might end up questioning your own belief.


Dude, I'm not trying to be a dick, but you keep explaining scientific things that I (and probably lots of other people ) already know about. That's cool that you've done deep investigation into the science, but it still doesn't make god seem any more real honestly. In fact to me, it just makes the existence of a god seem less and less plausible the more I study and try to understand the universe.

Speaking of quantum mechanics, do you know about the famous Double Slit Experiment?

Do you know of the Higgs Boson particle?

Do you know why scientists have even put forth the idea of the existence of so called "dark matter"?


----------



## UncleReemis (Dec 23, 2014)

thepenofareadywriter said:


> this is your last snack... _"Do not feed the trolls!"_ The 2013 study found that trolls often have ...


Well as long as you understand that your op is stupid, we're done here


----------



## reddan1981 (Dec 23, 2014)

my understanding is basic but with no big headedness intended, yes. That I understand most of these concepts or at least cut and paste a thorough enough retort shows nothing. But that I understand there are many things in life we don't know, the possibilities that might be, this let's me understand nothing is beyond question.


----------



## Red1966 (Dec 23, 2014)

gorillagrower0840 said:


> I don't know. What have we been progressing towards so far?
> 
> I think there are many aspects to it. But off the top of my head I would have to say just simply the ultimate understanding of nature and the universe, and improving people's lives, improving how people live, their way of life, improving society and the world, making the world a better place. Enlightenment. Intelligence. Understanding. Control. Joy. I guess.
> 
> I would say the human race has progressed pretty far. From our humble beginnings as hunter gatherers getting by just to survive to today where survival is not much of a worry anymore, and we have all these modern conveniences that make life easier and better (like grocery stores), I would say we've come a long way. And religion hasn't contributed to it, it has just clouded the path towards it.


Without religion, we have no moral authority.


----------



## gorillagrower0840 (Dec 24, 2014)

"Without religion, we have no moral authority."
*
Ya maybe for you. I don't have religion, but trust me I have plenty of morality. That just shows how weak-minded you are.*


----------



## gorillagrower0840 (Dec 24, 2014)




----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 24, 2014)

You have spent to much time around fire and brimstone preachers. That is who they are.

Check out some contemporary services. They even allow the devil music, Rock n Roll.

I don't know where you are coming from with this. Yes there are things that christians will tell is wrong.
You can not blame a person for standing by their beliefs, no more than I can blame you for standing by yours.

You know what church was for me growing up?

Ice cream socials during the summer. Pot luck dinners. A community that takes care of each other. A group that cares for its community and the people in it. Multiple mentors teaching me right from wrong.

They send a bus around to pick the kids up and feeds them when the parents blow their money on dope. It buys them shoes and clothes.

Man those Christains! What horrible people.

A man, considered to be a 2nd father to me started my interest in electronics.
He worked for a bank, later bought out by Bank of America.
He took me inside to show me the inner workings. Showed me the hard drives.
They were the size of washing machines that held very large drums for the drives.
He was a smart man that also had a degree in physics.

It seems to me that you are the one that is not very tolerant.


----------



## gorillagrower0840 (Dec 24, 2014)

whitebb2727 said:


> You have spent to much time around fire and brimstone preachers. That is who they are.
> 
> Check out some contemporary services. They even allow the devil music, Rock n Roll.
> 
> ...


*How many times do I have to tell you, I don't think most religious people are horrible people. I never said that. I understand that they do a lot of good. What the fuck!

I still don't support their false illogical beliefs though. You are so sensitive man, grow a pair. Stop being a sissy.*


----------



## reddan1981 (Dec 24, 2014)

Science is just another religion brother.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 24, 2014)

gorillagrower0840 said:


> *How many times do I have to tell you, I don't think most religious people are horrible people. I never said that. I understand that they do a lot of good. What the fuck!
> 
> I still don't support their false illogical beliefs though. You are so sensitive man, grow a pair. Stop being a sissy.*



I'm not being a sissy. 
I'm not claiming that you think we are bad people.
You stated your opinion and I stated mine. Not so much in response to you. 

You will never see me preaching. I will not shove something down your throat.

Like I said you can't blame me for defending my beliefs, nor can I blame you.

We are two people with opposing ideas, doesn't mean at the end of the day we can't sit down and burn one and have a meaningful conversation.


----------



## gorillagrower0840 (Dec 24, 2014)

reddan1981 said:


> Science is just another religion brother.


----------



## gorillagrower0840 (Dec 25, 2014)




----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 25, 2014)




----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 25, 2014)

@gorillagrower0840 

So, is it safe to say that you're offended by religions?


----------



## Red1966 (Dec 25, 2014)

gorillagrower0840 said:


> "Without religion, we have no moral authority."
> *
> Ya maybe for you. I don't have religion, but trust me I have plenty of morality. That just shows how weak-minded you are.*
> 
> ...


Yes, Charles Manson thought he was behaving morally, too. So did the guy who murdered those two cops the other day. Sorry, but YOU don't get to decide what's right and wrong. Because "Right" always turns out to be what benefits you.


----------



## Red1966 (Dec 25, 2014)

gorillagrower0840 said:


> "Without religion, we have no moral authority."
> *
> Ya maybe for you. I don't have religion, but trust me I have plenty of morality. That just shows how weak-minded you are.*
> 
> ...


Bill Gates never gave a dime to any charity in his life until he was nationally embarrassed and shamed by Donald Trump for being the richest man on Earth and still never making a single charitable contribution ever. He still kept more than he could spend in 20 lifetimes, even with a $5,000,000 a day coke habit. Warren Buffet "pledged" to give away his money only AFTER his death, so he really isn't giving up anything. If these are your heroes, then you sure set a low bar.


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 26, 2014)

Red1966 said:


> Bill Gates never gave a dime to any charity in his life until he was nationally embarrassed and shamed by Donald Trump for being the richest man on Earth and still never making a single charitable contribution ever. He still kept more than he could spend in 20 lifetimes, even with a $5,000,000 a day coke habit. Warren Buffet "pledged" to give away his money only AFTER his death, so he really isn't giving up anything. If these are your heroes, then you sure set a low bar.


Hey Red. Would you post links to the Gates/Trump thing? That's sounds interesting, but I can't find it. When looking up Trump + Gates, there is some interesting back and forth. I've posted a couple below. Thanks...

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/11/20/donald-trump-twitter-charities_n_2166053.html

http://www.forbes.com/sites/matthewherper/2012/04/17/why-bill-gates-is-a-hero-and-donald-trump-is-a-zero/

A quick search also showed that Buffet is active in philanthropy and charitable causes, giving 5% of the $30 billion per year promised to the Gates Foundation since 2006 (largest charitable contribution ever) - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Warren_Buffett#Philanthropy

It seems Buffet is currently giving away billions per year, and will give away the rest upon his death - https://www.looktothestars.org/celebrity/warren-buffett

He actively supports the following charities - 

* Charities & foundations supported 9 *
Warren Buffett has supported the following charities listed on this site:


Animal Rescue Foundation
Bill and Melinda Gates Foundation
Girls Inc.
Glide
James Redford Institute for Transplant Awareness

Make-A-Wish Foundation
Music Rising
NoVo Foundation
Smile Train


----------



## reddan1981 (Dec 26, 2014)

when I argue for religion I don't do it to prove my way of thinking is the best. I know current biblical belief has its many flaws. I suppose it depends on your definition of religion.
I know out of ignorance some might say, without religion there would be no war. I would say without evil intent there would be no war. It is evil intention that uses the possibilities of science to create such things as Ebola. Do you think MONEY was made with religious intent? Is it religious intent that drives the machinery trying to remove Assad? Convenient for U.N if it is.
It has been the drive for power and possession historically which has caused war. These wars have ALWAYS been controlled by the most wealthy, the casualties are mostly the poorest and most deprived.
Slave trade.... Yep, again. You think the average person could transport document and house slaves? Alot of attention is focused on race difference's. Most races have had their poorest enslaved, by their own race. Schools aren't teaching about white slavery to black industry, why's that? It had equal impact. Because if they taught how it was the POOR irrespective of colour that were enslaved it would highlight the dominance of wealth over lower classes of income throughout history. It is the fabrication of history. Their defence. Do you think an un educated poor person from desolate lands could even write a scripture?


----------



## reddan1981 (Dec 26, 2014)

We are being hoodwinked, divided and conquered. The ideals of a spiritually connected planet, where we live in harmonic balance with one another and nature, have been corrupted. The use of the roman/latin derived word Religion to broadly describe what was really an Empirical directive to conquer, show's our historical editor's motives.


----------



## gorillagrower0840 (Dec 26, 2014)

Red1966 said:


> Yes, Charles Manson thought he was behaving morally, too. So did the guy who murdered those two cops the other day. Sorry, but YOU don't get to decide what's right and wrong. Because "Right" always turns out to be what benefits you.


Ya key word: "THOUGHT". Manson was mentally unstable and had serious issues. I don't decide what's right and wrong, ethics and morality are universal, just like the laws of physics. And no "right" is not what benefits me. Think of "right" as being something that benefits everybody. Or just simply being a good person.


----------



## reddan1981 (Dec 26, 2014)

you are using quotes written for school children brother, two of your quotes actually contradict you. My thinking not to be condescending is you are still young (or immature). Don't be so rigid in your thinking, we know, mostly that which is taught us.


----------



## gorillagrower0840 (Dec 26, 2014)

reddan1981 said:


> you are using quotes written for school children brother, two of your quotes actually contradict you. My thinking not to be condescending is you are still young (or immature). Don't be so rigid in your thinking, we know, mostly that which is taught us.


Please point out the two quotes that contradict me and explain why they do.


----------



## reddan1981 (Dec 26, 2014)

My friend I do not wish to insult your intelligence. You subscribe to atheism maybe for atheist status or because it is more fashionable. Your perception has been deliberately narrowed. Look at your own posts and spot your own contradictions there are more than two.


----------



## gorillagrower0840 (Dec 26, 2014)

reddan1981 said:


> My friend I do not wish to insult your intelligence. You subscribe to atheism maybe for atheist status or because it is more fashionable. Your perception has been deliberately narrowed. Look at your own posts and spot your own contradictions there are more than two.


No, I don't "subscribe" to anything. I can care less about status, image, or being fashionable. I never even knew about the word "atheist" until a couple years ago. I've grown up in a Christian family and used to go to church as a kid, but never ever could believe in the stuff. And as I got older, I realized how I don't like any religions. They all are scams to me honestly.

I truly don't know where you are coming from with the whole idea of I'm contradicting myself. Please point them out since you're the one accusing me of it.


----------



## reddan1981 (Dec 27, 2014)

To humour you, you have pulled images from Atheist Republic. Does that site require membership?(subscription)
What is Astrophysics? How many quotes have you used from astronomy preachers? Do you know who Arther Poliden is?
I know im sounding like a dick, believe me when I say it is computer talk, some words I use whilst typing, I wouldn't use. I am a non Christian, who believes in a creator. My belief encompasses ideas from many ism's and particle physics. I know religious contradictions, but also know, man wrote every single bit of information we have today. Mankind are corruptible. It is our purpose to not be corrupted and find our own path amongst all the confusion. Defining your self as anti-religious, closes off all your options. As does defining yourself as a Christian. Do you believe in aliens? I believe in entities not quite of my understanding. Life has been compartmented into categories and labels attached. Why as an intelligent society do we not compromise? We are not allowed to because, our peers wont allow it.


----------



## Red1966 (Dec 28, 2014)

tyler.durden said:


> Hey Red. Would you post links to the Gates/Trump thing? That's sounds interesting, but I can't find it. When looking up Trump + Gates, there is some interesting back and forth. I've posted a couple below. Thanks...
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/11/20/donald-trump-twitter-charities_n_2166053.html
> 
> ...


I actually saw the broadcast where Trump made his statement about Gates and challenged him to contribute to some charity. A couple of weeks later, Gates announced the formation of the Bill and Melinda Gates Foundation. I think I saw this on Fox News, but not sure. It would have been just a couple weeks or so before the original announcement of the foundation.


----------



## Red1966 (Dec 28, 2014)

gorillagrower0840 said:


> No, I don't "subscribe" to anything. I can care less about status, image, or being fashionable. I never even knew about the word "atheist" until a couple years ago. I've grown up in a Christian family and used to go to church as a kid, but never ever could believe in the stuff. And as I got older, I realized how I don't like any religions. They all are scams to me honestly.
> 
> I truly don't know where you are coming from with the whole idea of I'm contradicting myself. Please point them out since you're the one accusing me of it.
> 
> ...


I like how he says. "I can't gather people in a room and talk about it" While he's gathering people and talking about it.


----------



## Red1966 (Dec 28, 2014)

gorillagrower0840 said:


> Ya key word: "THOUGHT". Manson was mentally unstable and had serious issues. I don't decide what's right and wrong, ethics and morality are universal, just like the laws of physics. And no "right" is not what benefits me. Think of "right" as being something that benefits everybody. Or just simply being a good person.


Ethics and morality are not universal. To even say that they are indicates you are extremely naive. Perhaps "right" is not what benefits you (or you just aren't honest with yourself), but it is to the home invader breaking down your front door, the banker foreclosing your home, the pool boy screwing your wife, the stock broker churning your 401k to generate commissions, the slave traders of long ago and today. Manson may have been insane, so was Pol Pot, Stalin, Castro, and Hitler. They all thought they were "right". Sorry, but you don't get to pass judgement on yourself.


----------



## Hookabelly (Dec 28, 2014)

But who decides what is "right"?


----------



## Red1966 (Dec 28, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> But who decides what is "right"?


Apparently, Gorillagrower


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 28, 2014)

whitebb2727 said:


> I wish these threads would stop.
> 
> For the most part the ones that keep saying this are ignorant.
> 
> ...


 not true at all.

the earth is billions of years old by the way.


----------



## 70's natureboy (Dec 28, 2014)

God never forces anyone to follow him. Everyone has free choice to seek our creator. The Good News is to teach us how to have a happy life with many examples of those who strayed from God and ended up not happy. KISS. Sorry I don't have any bumper sticker slogans to add to the thread.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 28, 2014)

whitebb2727 said:


> Like I said a hand full of hard core creationist might be a hinderence.
> 
> Been visiting various churches for over thirty years.
> Most are educated people that even work in science related fields.
> ...


lol, bible smasher identified.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 28, 2014)

Red1966 said:


> Without religion, we have no moral authority.


simply retarded, red.

and all this time you have been cliaming not to be religious.

guess that's just bullshit like everything that escapes your mouth.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 28, 2014)

whitebb2727 said:


> You have spent to much time around fire and brimstone preachers. That is who they are.
> 
> Check out some contemporary services. They even allow the devil music, Rock n Roll.
> 
> ...


you left out the part where you persecuted gays and actively worked to deny equal rights because of your little book.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 28, 2014)

Red1966 said:


> I think I saw this on Fox News


well, that explains why you are so wrong and got completely embarrassed and corrected then.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Dec 28, 2014)

reddan1981 said:


> You subscribe to atheism because you stopped believing in imaginary friends when you were 9.


Fixed that for ya


----------



## Red1966 (Dec 28, 2014)

Being religious or good doesn't guarantee a good life.


----------



## wastedcave (Dec 28, 2014)

Nothing good comes from this discussion. Whoever made this post isn't a preacher or a scientist!!! Some people may be looking for answers in the wrong place.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 28, 2014)

Red1966 said:


> Being religious or good doesn't guarantee a good life.


you're the leading example of that around here, red.

fire alarms would have gone a long way in fixing that.


----------



## reddan1981 (Dec 29, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Fixed that for ya


thank you for fixing that with your witty brilliancy. Can I join your gang (I assume your popular)?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Dec 29, 2014)

reddan1981 said:


> thank you for fixing that with your witty brilliancy. Can I join your gang (I assume you're popular)?


Fixed that for ya too


----------



## gorillagrower0840 (Dec 29, 2014)

Red1966 said:


> Ethics and morality are not universal. To even say that they are indicates you are extremely naive. Perhaps "right" is not what benefits you (or you just aren't honest with yourself), but it is to the home invader breaking down your front door, the banker foreclosing your home, the pool boy screwing your wife, the stock broker churning your 401k to generate commissions, the slave traders of long ago and today. Manson may have been insane, so was Pol Pot, Stalin, Castro, and Hitler. They all thought they were "right". Sorry, but you don't get to pass judgement on yourself.


Once again key word "THOUGHT." Hitler and Stalin and those guys THOUGHT they were right, but they were clearly doing immoral things. You don't need to be a genius to understand that. And you don't need to be a genius to know right from wrong either. In the case of morality, Hitler, Stalin, etc.. were clearly WRONG.

Home invading, pool boy screwing your wife, stock broker churning your 401k, etc... are also wrong. Even if whoever is doing the crime thinks it is right- it is still wrong. 

I don't care about your rants about how Bill Gates didn't want to donate and give his money away. That still wouldn't make him a bad person. He worked for his money, he earned it, and he has a right to keep every penny he's ever made for himself if he wanted to.


----------



## thepenofareadywriter (Dec 29, 2014)

wastedcave said:


> Nothing good comes from this discussion. Whoever made this post isn't a preacher or a scientist!!! Some people may be looking for answers in the wrong place.


one out three...the one in the middle...people aren't here for answers...they look for answers in the grow section!!!


----------



## wastedcave (Dec 29, 2014)

maybe, but there sure are a lot of questions being asked if that's the case.


thepenofareadywriter said:


> one out three...the one in the middle...people aren't here for answers...they look for answers in the grow section!!!


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 29, 2014)

gorillagrower0840 said:


> Once again key word "THOUGHT." Hitler and Stalin and those guys THOUGHT they were right, but they were clearly doing immoral things. You don't need to be a genius to understand that. And you don't need to be a genius to know right from wrong either. In the case of morality, Hitler, Stalin, etc.. were clearly WRONG.
> 
> Home invading, pool boy screwing your wife, stock broker churning your 401k, etc... are also wrong. Even if whoever is doing the crime thinks it is right- it is still wrong.
> 
> I don't care about your rants about how Bill Gates didn't want to donate and give his money away. That still wouldn't make him a bad person. He worked for his money, he earned it, and he has a right to keep every penny he's ever made for himself if he wanted to.


*please do not check for the answer first:

Jack is looking at Anne, but Anne is looking at George. Jack is married, but George is not. Is a married person looking at an unmarried person?

A) Yes.

B) No.

C) Cannot be determined.


----------



## Moebius (Dec 29, 2014)

eye exaggerate said:


> *please do not check for the answer first:
> 
> Jack is looking at Anne, but Anne is looking at George. Jack is married, but George is not. Is a married person looking at an unmarried person?
> 
> ...


The answer is C
The only two people doing the action of looking are Jack and Anne. While Jack is stated as being married and looking at Anne, her martial status has not been qualified and cannot be determined.


----------



## Hookabelly (Dec 29, 2014)

eye exaggerate said:


> *please do not check for the answer first:
> 
> Jack is looking at Anne, but Anne is looking at George. Jack is married, but George is not. Is a married person looking at an unmarried person?
> 
> ...


If they are sitting in a circle, yes…

J/K, we need to know if Anne is married, then it would be "yes" It says "but" implying that Anne isn't giving a fuck what Jack is doing b/c she's enamored with George. So my answer is C, but somehow I know that's too obvious so …what is the right answer?


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 30, 2014)

Moebius said:


> The answer is C
> The only two people doing the action of looking are Jack and Anne. While Jack is stated as being married and looking at Anne, her martial status has not been qualified and cannot be determined.


Duuude!



Hookabelly said:


> If they are sitting in a circle, yes…
> 
> J/K, we need to know if Anne is married, then it would be "yes" It says "but" implying that Anne isn't giving a fuck what Jack is doing b/c she's enamoured with George. So my answer is C, but somehow I know that's too obvious so …what is the right answer?


Points for creative/funny response


----------



## Hookabelly (Dec 30, 2014)

eye exaggerate said:


> Duuude!
> 
> 
> 
> Points for creative/funny response


SO is "C" the correct answer then? If so, then that wasn't a very hard riddle. What trips ppl up about it?


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 30, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> SO is "C" the correct answer then? If so, then that wasn't a very hard riddle. What trips ppl up about it?


The answer is A, Yes. 

It was in an article I read about something related to intellectual 'laziness', and how most of us take the easier way to figure out problems like that one. The article was titled "You may be intelligent, but that doesn't make you rational.", from Scientific American.

Kind of fit the theme so I posted it


----------



## Moebius (Dec 30, 2014)

eye exaggerate said:


> The answer is A, Yes.
> 
> It was in an article I read about something related to intellectual 'laziness', and how most of us take the easier way to figure out problems like that one. The article was titled "You may be intelligent, but that doesn't make you rational.", from Scientific American.
> 
> Kind of fit the theme so I posted it


I don't see how it could be A ... which married person was looking at which unmarried person?


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 30, 2014)

Moebius said:


> I don't see how it could be A ... which married person was looking at which unmarried person?


How's it going??

Jack, the married person, would be looking at Anne who is unmarried (1). If Anne is married, she is looking at George who is unmarried (2).

"Is a married person looking at an unmarried person?" In each possible scenario, a married person is looking at an unmarried person.


----------



## Moebius (Dec 30, 2014)

eye exaggerate said:


> How's it going??
> 
> Jack, the married person, would be looking at Anne who is unmarried (1). If Anne is married, she is looking at George who is unmarried (2).
> 
> "Is a married person looking at an unmarried person?" In each possible scenario, a married person is looking at an unmarried person.


ok cheers. lol


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 30, 2014)

Moebius said:


> but we just don't know Anne's martial status. it doesn't say. -
> 
> Jack is looking at Anne, but Anne is looking at George. Jack is married, but George is not. Is a married person looking at an unmarried person?


Anne's status would be either unmarried in which case Jack is looking at her unmarriedness.

If Anne was married (the only other possibility) she would be looking at George's unmarriedness.

We know Jack is married.

We know George is not.

Playing out each possible scenario we have: Jack looking at an unmarried Anne, so, yes, a married person is looking at an unmarried person.

In the case that Anne is married, she is looking at George who we know is unmarried. She can't be married and unmarried at the same time, so either Jack looks at her or she looks at George.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 30, 2014)

Fuck


----------



## Red1966 (Dec 30, 2014)

gorillagrower0840 said:


> Once again key word "THOUGHT." Hitler and Stalin and those guys THOUGHT they were right, but they were clearly doing immoral things. You don't need to be a genius to understand that. And you don't need to be a genius to know right from wrong either. In the case of morality, Hitler, Stalin, etc.. were clearly WRONG.
> 
> Home invading, pool boy screwing your wife, stock broker churning your 401k, etc... are also wrong. Even if whoever is doing the crime thinks it is right- it is still wrong.
> 
> I don't care about your rants about how Bill Gates didn't want to donate and give his money away. That still wouldn't make him a bad person. He worked for his money, he earned it, and he has a right to keep every penny he's ever made for himself if he wanted to.


Gee, all that "tax the rich" is all gone now? They were wrong to you maybe, but they were right to themselves. This is why individuals do not have moral authority.


----------



## Red1966 (Dec 30, 2014)

eye exaggerate said:


> Anne's status would be either unmarried in which case Jack is looking at her unmarriedness.
> 
> If Anne was married (the only other possibility) she would be looking at George's unmarriedness.
> 
> ...


unmarriedness?????????????


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 30, 2014)

Red1966 said:


> unmarriedness?????????????


Correctamundo


----------



## gorillagrower0840 (Dec 30, 2014)

Red1966 said:


> Gee, all that "tax the rich" is all gone now? They were wrong to you maybe, but they were right to themselves. This is why individuals do not have moral authority.


Then who does have moral authority genius?

Were Stalin and Hilter right to you?


----------



## Red1966 (Dec 30, 2014)

gorillagrower0840 said:


> Then who does have moral authority genius?
> 
> Were Stalin and Hilter right to you?


Why, The Great Sky Daddy, who else? Wait, you think "Stalin and Hilter" (SIC) are moral authorities? Seriously, no one individual is empowered to decide right and wrong. But society needs such a construct. So we invented law, religion and various forms of governments. All imperfect, but marginally better than letting everyone just do whatever they damn well want.


----------



## gorillagrower0840 (Dec 31, 2014)

Red1966 said:


> Why, The Great Sky Daddy, who else? Wait, you think "Stalin and Hilter" (SIC) are moral authorities? Seriously, no one individual is empowered to decide right and wrong. But society needs such a construct. So we invented law, religion and various forms of governments. All imperfect, but marginally better than letting everyone just do whatever they damn well want.


AM I THE ONLY ONE WHO THINKS THIS GUY IS A FUCKING IDIOT?


----------



## Red1966 (Dec 31, 2014)

gorillagrower0840 said:


> AM I THE ONLY ONE WHO THINKS THIS GUY IS A FUCKING IDIOT?


You sound butt-hurt. Did I hurt your feelings? You still can't understand why you don't to tell everyone else what is right and wrong?


----------



## gorillagrower0840 (Dec 31, 2014)

Why don't you just answer the question I asked you instead of going off on a fucking tangent and talking about a bunch of shit that has nothing to do with anything? Nobody gives a fuck about your babbling bullshit.

Were Stalin and Hilter right to you?

[And then this is the part where you reply "Yes" or "No". And possibly explain why. If that's not too difficult for you.]


----------



## gorillagrower0840 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## eye exaggerate (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## reddan1981 (Jan 5, 2015)

gorillagrower0840 said:


> Why don't you just answer the question I asked you instead of going off on a fucking tangent and talking about a bunch of shit that has nothing to do with anything? Nobody gives a fuck about your babbling bullshit.
> 
> Were Stalin and Hilter right to you?
> 
> [And then this is the part where you reply "Yes" or "No". And possibly explain why. If that's not too difficult for you.]





gorillagrower0840 said:


> AM I THE ONLY ONE WHO THINKS THIS GUY IS A FUCKING IDIOT?


Are you for real? Your a backwards bastard. Gormy boy, I wouldn't respond but..... YOU are what's wrong with this world. Red is a gentleman, I however am a cunt but still will show respect to anyone that deserves it. You HATE religion we get it, you got blacksheeped (my own colloquialism, before you jump in You little peda' , again my own hybrid word for pedantic paedo) by your religious family ( maybe daddy had some late night 'bible studies') and that's why you want to run naked and scream abuse. Get over yourself, show respect and grow up. P.s. You could still walk around in spedos, why don't you? Answer my fucking question oh open minded one


----------



## gorillagrower0840 (Jan 9, 2015)

reddan1981 said:


> Are you for real? Your a backwards bastard. Gormy boy, I wouldn't respond but..... YOU are what's wrong with this world. Red is a gentleman, I however am a cunt but still will show respect to anyone that deserves it. You HATE religion we get it, you got blacksheeped (my own colloquialism, before you jump in You little peda' , again my own hybrid word for pedantic paedo) by your religious family ( maybe daddy had some late night 'bible studies') and that's why you want to run naked and scream abuse. Get over yourself, show respect and grow up. P.s. You could still walk around in spedos, why don't you? Answer my fucking question oh open minded one


You are so wrong. I don't need to explain my life on here but no my dad didn't have late night 'bible studies' whatever that means. My dad never went to church or even acted like he believed in god or whatever. I'm pretty sure he had his doubts about it all, even though he himself went to church as a kid, just like me. It was my mom's side of the family that I went to church with. And no I wasn't blacksheeped by my family. My family isn't a highly or extremely religious bunch but they all subscribe to Christian beliefs. I just simply couldn't buy the stories of Christianity, while for some reason they all can. I argue with them about it and everything, we still stay in contact and see each other all the time though. 

I don't walk around in speedos because that would cause attention in society. It isn't seen as the "norm." Sure I would if everybody else did too, but I don't deliberately want to draw attention to myself. My whole point about being naked is that society should see it as a "norm," it shouldn't be a taboo. Society as a whole should change. Everyone should do it because it is natural and normal. I just like nature and would rather live by nature's rules if possible instead of man's rules. Last time I checked nature said being naked is A-OK, and actually recommended.


----------



## reddan1981 (Jan 9, 2015)

. Society as a whole should change. Everyone. I agree. That was a brilliant response. I was having abad day no offence really intended.


----------

